# Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste



## Sascha89 (1. Dezember 2010)

erstma nen schönen guten morgen liebes AB!
meine freundin und ich wollen unsere sommerurlaub 2011 in spanien, torrevieja verbringen. ich war als kind mit meinen eltern schon oft dort unten, jedoch habe ich mich damals noch nicht so fürs angeln interessiert#d
jetz würde ich jedoch gern die gelegenheit nutzen dort auch mal die ein oder andere stunde am wasser mit der rute in der hand zu verbringen. nun würd ich gern wissen ob hier jemand im AB ist, der sich dort, oder allgemein mit der uferangelei im mittelmeerraum auskennt. auf welche fischarten kann ich hoffen und wie kann ich diese ggf. auch sinnvoll verwerten (rezepte).
wie könnte eine montage auf dieser fischart aussehen und welches material wäre dafür nötig.

schonmal danke im vorraus, liebe grüße sascha #h


----------



## Bassandy (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

Moin,
ich hab schon des Öfteren auf Malle gefischt


----------



## Bassandy (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

ach du ******* O.O was hab ich da für ne Signatur O.O

Zum fischen auf malle:
Ich bin nur mit Spinnrute und Blinker/Wobbler unterwegs gewesen, auf den 8 cm X-Rap (Salzwasserfest) liefs ganz gut, jedoch hab ich immer noch keinen blassen schimmer wie die tierchen gehießen haben die ich da gefangen hab 
LG


----------



## Sascha89 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

hey bassandy!
wie sahen die fische denn aus und welche besonderen merkmale hatten sie?


----------



## JonasH (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

Torrevieja habe ich noch nicht gefischt aber in Guardamar(del segura) im Hafen. mit kleinen GArnelen oder mit Calamaris stückchen ging es ganz gut. Ich fing sogar 2 Doraden auf Garnelen. (Köder einfach immer bei den EInhimisches abschauen , und wenn du etwas spanisch kannst, einfach mal jemanden ansprechen und shcon wird dir geholfen!)
Gerät war ne TeleskopKarpfenrute und 50 Gramm Blei... und dann einfach raus! 
Zweite Mögichkeit ist mit Pose direkt an der Stienpackung oder auch richtung Hafen


----------



## Fanny (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

Moin , nimm einfach ein Stück Toast oder ein Brötchen
und wirf es im ganzen ins Wasser,
wenn du die keine schlechte Stelle erwischt hast (unwahrscheinlich) tummeln sich nach einiger Zeit dutzende von Meeräschen und Brassen: Schwimmkugel, Brot und der Spaß kann beginnen...


----------



## Sascha89 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

@ jonas
was könnte ich denn sonst mit dieser methode fagen,ausser doraden. will mich im vorraus schonmal ein bischen informieren über die fische, welche essbar sind und welche nicht und wodrauf ich zu achten habe.


----------



## Bassattack (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

Hallo Sascha89   tagsüber ziehen die fische von der Kúste ins weite  ab 18Uhr kommen sie in Kústennähe ,es gibt noch so einige tipps ,falls du ein Hafen in der nähe hast kannst du mit Pose auf Doraden fischen der Köder (Teig) zubereitung aniermehl Brot Sardinen aus der Dose mit dem sardinenöil anfeuchten etwas Toastkäse daruntermieschen und etwas salzen bring gute erfolge am Hafen auf Meeresbrassen ,und Meeräschen.

Du kannst auch nachts mit den Brandungsruten auf Kongas angeln die sind sehr heufig in den starken strömungs küsten vorzufinden aber meistens nachts 
Köder: Makrelen filles so 8 cm lang von beiden seiten sinkron um den Hacken legen und mit einer dünen monofil Schnur (0.20mm) wie eine rulade befestigen ist auch sehr erfolgreich auf konga .

gibt ja auch die fingermuscheln die sind Länglich und bekommt man auch beim Eroski an der Fischtehke sind auch wider ein guter köder.

Wie gesagt am Meer hat man nicht jeden Tag erfolg ,geschweigedesen bisse ,aber wenn man 1 bis 2 Tage ausprobiert findet man den besten köder .
  Falls du nachts mit den brandungsruten angelst versuch immer verschiedene Köder dabeizuhaben um somit deine Fangshancen zu erhöhen ,viele Landsleute von mir angeln auch des öfteren mit Kunstofnetzen am Wirbel unter dem Blei und fühlen den beutel mit Sardinenreste,Sand Teig und Salz ,Sepia etc.Im grundegenommen wie ein Futterkorb um die Fische Langfriestig am Platz zu Halten.


Du bekommst auch in jeden Angelladen Coreanas(Koreanische wattwürmer)oder NOrtes(Nord watwürmer)auch angelizensen sind sehr wichtig bekommst du auch in jeden Angelladen oder auf der gemeinde im Sekretariat de (Agricultura y Ramaderia)einfach fragen (LIcensia de Pesca  Maritima):m

Sorry for my bad Germany
Lg Mario


----------



## Sascha89 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

hey mario!
danke für die tollen tips!
bin jedoch jetz ein bischen verwirrt wegen den angellizenzen. ich meine gehört zu haben das man am meer keine lizenzen benötigt, sondern nur in häfen oder ähnlichem. liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Bassattack (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

Hey #h,also man kann am Meer angeln ohne|rolleyes doch wenn man kontrolliert wird zahlt man kräftig ,man erzählt sich das so unter turisten man breuchte keine Lizens fürs Meer ,das aber falsch ist ,glaub mir wenn du eimal zahlen mussst ,weill du nicht im bessitz einer Lizens bist ,dann kann mann schnell mal 250€ bezahlen.

Zumal die angelizens nur 15€ kostet für 1 Jahr

Lg Mario


----------



## Fanny (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Urlaub in Torrevieja, nähe Alicante, Mittelmeerküste*

Also auf Mallorca interessiert das niemanden, ob du eine Lizenz hast oder nicht.Die Polizisten sehen dich zwar,aber mehr auch nicht.....


----------

